
Ask HN: What would be an alternative to blockchain and crypto? - lildata
I feel both very enthusiastic &amp; skeptical about blockchain.
In the last decade it has been designated by many as the way forward, some form of transactional, Internet of value &amp; next step in business integration.
What scares me the most is no big alternative seems to have emerged in this area to compete with blockchain?
I hope I am missing something, any idea?
======
fastneutron
You might be interested in raking a look at Holochain:

[https://holochain.org/](https://holochain.org/)

I'm by no means an expert in the technology, but it's one attempt at a
blockchain alternative that I'm aware of, albeit with different philosophies
regarding global consensus.

------
gregjor
Blockchain solutions are touted as improvements and replacements for solutions
that already exist. It's not that blockchain solves problems previously not
solvable.

Read _Attack of the 50-Foot Blockchain_ for some perspective.

------
s1t5
Isn't each of the hundreds of cryptocurrencies an alternative? Many of them
have wildly varying implementations - different designs, levels of security,
speed of transaction, transaction number limits, no blockchain at all, proof-
of-stake vs proof of work etc.

------
el_programmador
One alternative I could think of are chunks or clusters of centralized systems
which are then inter-connected among themselves to form a decentralized whole
(kinda how the internet works!).

